# TD Bank



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Just wanted to vent.
I was a customer of Commerce bank for many years, I had excellent customer service, 100 dollar minimum savings balance, free checking, no minimum Checking balance, and even my hand-written paycheck could be cashed outright on Friday.

They were bought by TD Bank

A few months ago I wondered why my savings balance was falling, It turns out that my minimum savings balance was changed from 100 dollars to 200 dollars so now they were taking like 5 or 10 dollars a month from my account.
I closed my savings account but since they hadn't changed my checking account I decided to keep that.

I just got a booklet in the mail.
It says my checking account will be changed to a convenience account with the same low monthly maintenance fee of 15 dollars a month. (NO FEES BEFORE) Plus the monthly maintenance fee only applies if my minimum daily balance falls below 100 dollars. So on a month that I am coming really close to not being able to pay my bills they want to take 15 dollars from me. 
They had the nerve to write "GOOD NEWS" in the margin with an arrow pointing to that paragraph.

I deposited my paycheck Friday (which is computer generated from a payroll company now) and was informed by the teller that after Sept. 26 that only 100 dollars will be available until the next day when the rest of the funds will be available. (even on a payroll check).

This no longer Seems like "Americas most convenient Bank"

I will be taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

All banks seem to be doing the same. Changing rates, combinations, amounts, etc, for what they will deduct monthly
Nothing seems to be enough for them. They have the tallest, fanciest buildings, the highest paid executives, many rules, etc.
it's gauging, but it's legal. 
I guess they think, you can keep your money in the mattress. Oh, well,,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No surprise here, banks are trying to jack up whatever fees they can before more regulations come into effect. If you think banks are bad, check out the new terms of service letters that suddenly started showing up from all the credit card companies!


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Yea I've seen the credit offers I think the last one I got was a 200 dollar limit with a 29.9% interest rate and like $150.00 dollars worth of fees. Let's just say I didn't jump at that offer. Especially since snap-on tools will give me $11,000 @ 5.25% interest without even a phone call. (with approval it's more like $30,000) If I really needed money it would be cheaper to buy tools and sell them at a loss than to use these card offers.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I fill out creditcard applications (just for fun) with a fictitious name, zero income, no address, and send it. Let them think they got a new customer and waste their time.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Call and ask them why, since you're "pre-approved" they want you to give them your household income, etc. Are they just nosy?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

have you ever read the smallprint and all those questions they want answered?
But you are correct, if I am pre-approved, why all the info?


----------



## needs-help (Oct 29, 2009)

If you find anything better out there in the world of today's banking environment, Please let us know.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to seriously establish some type of savings. Not having $100 in the bank is a huge problem. I know times are tough, but putting just $5 to $10 away a week gets you to $100 pretty quick.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes I agree You MUST have some kind of savings.
I was unemployed for a couple of months, then I moved (first months rent,last months rent, security deposit, 3 x pet deposit), then my car broke down and needed intake manifold gaskets and brakes. my girlfriends car needed tires and her tuition had to be paid.
I would never have made it if I didn't have any savings to fall back on.
Every bit of extra money was wiped out but we have a roof over our heads, all of our bills are paid and we can get to work.
I am working again and rebuilding our savings so we will be prepared if anything else comes up.
Anyone reading this, YOU MUST PUT SOMETHING AWAY EVERY WEEK!!!
Without anything to fall back on you can find yourself homeless in a month.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I think TV ads aimed at kids; that tout expensive Xmas ideas are awful!!! Parents who are trying to break even (and save if they can) have to put up with pester power from their kids who just don't understand that you can't spend $$ that isn't there. Unlike the banks in the UK, real people can't borrow their way out of debt!!

Rant over ... apologies!!!


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Who's Me said:


> Yes I agree You MUST have some kind of savings.
> I was unemployed for a couple of months, then I moved (first months rent,last months rent, security deposit, 3 x pet deposit), then my car broke down and needed intake manifold gaskets and brakes. my girlfriends car needed tires and her tuition had to be paid.
> I would never have made it if I didn't have any savings to fall back on.
> Every bit of extra money was wiped out but we have a roof over our heads, all of our bills are paid and we can get to work.
> ...


I always shop around for the best interest rate though not from a bank, in the UK your savings are better off in a building society, the best rate right now is 5% which is pretty good and zero charges.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

I suspect that the 'pre' in pre-approved means 'preliminary' and not 'already'. Credit card companies seem to have their own language, but so far it doesn't seem practical to get along without at least one.

As for bank accounts, I opted out of that years ago. I get much better deals from credit unions.


----------

